# Colonoscopy prep



## vickiec1984

*colonoscopy prep*

Hi 

I am having my first colonoscopy tomorrow.

I got up this morning and took the picolax that I was told to take (1 in the morning and 1 this afternoon).

I took it about an hour and 15 mins ago but nothing has happened yet - just wondering if anyone knows how long it takes to kick in?!?!!?

thanks

Vicky


----------



## bindi's mum

is that a drink,like glycoprep or a tablet?


----------



## vickiec1984

It was a drink - a powder I had to dissolve in a cup of water.

xx


----------



## beth

In my limited experience it can take a variable length of time to work. But once it kicks in you certainly know about it!


----------



## NatalieMT

For me the Picolax isn't great, I need 4 sachets to ensure it's worked but that's just me and my weird body. Atleast it doesn't taste as bad as some of the other solutions though, like Kleenprep.

I think last time I had a colonoscopy which was around October 5th. I took the first sachet around half 10 in the morning and things started happening around 1. It took a while but once it came I definitely knew about it.

Hope your colonoscopy goes okay - best of luck.


----------



## vickiec1984

well ive just taken the second lot of picolax.

I dont think it is working properly - i feel bloated and im not going to the toilet as much as i thought I would be!?!?!  Ive not eaten anything all day like i was told to - just been drinking fluids.

Im worried that they wont do the colonoscopy tomorrow if the prep today doesnt go right!

x


----------



## NatalieMT

If you are starting to go to the bathroom, that's a sign that the prep is working.  Just keep drinking a lot of fluid, the more fluid you drink the more there is to flush out your bowels. 

If you are really worried perhaps ring the hospital/your GI ahead of time and take advice from them. Maybe they could arrange another sachet of Picolax as a backup.


----------



## Crohn's 35

I took Pico Salax which is the orange flavoured" Dont worry it will work, it is not as agressive as kleen prep or the others.  I was told to also take Dulcolax the night before, it really depends on what you ate prior, meat takes longer to digest, so it will work, trust me .  Keep us posted on your toilet adventures and your test!


----------



## Kuwabara

I had the exact same thoughts because it took a while for mine to kick it in - but boy does it creep up on you...eventually!


----------



## vickiec1984

Thanks everyone!

Still feel like its not working properly - been going the loo but last time was about an hour and a half ago!  Cant get any more picolax today - its too late to contact the doctors.

Hopefullly it will all be ok and they will go ahead tomorrow - I hope so - just wanna get it all out the way!

Thank you for all your comments - really appreciate it

xx


----------



## Crohn's 35

vickiec1984 said:
			
		

> Thanks everyone!
> 
> Still feel like its not working properly - been going the loo but last time was about an hour and a half ago!  Cant get any more picolax today - its too late to contact the doctors.
> 
> Hopefullly it will all be ok and they will go ahead tomorrow - I hope so - just wanna get it all out the way!
> 
> Thank you for all your comments - really appreciate it
> 
> xx



When did you start to drink only fluids? The last bm you had is there any solids?  If not what colour is it?  You may be cleared out, nothing to poop?


----------



## shazamataz

Hi Vickie, you will know when you are 'cleared' when you poop what looks like wee. Clearish-yellowish with NO bits in it. Otherwise they may not do the procedure if you still have stuff in there!


----------



## vickiec1984

Ive just been drinking fluids all day (no food at all).

When i go to the loo its just like dark brown water - not passed any solids since this early afternoon.

I didnt eat much yesterday so I was thinking that maybe there is nothing inside left to come out - but i thought the fluids would be more clear than they are?!

urgh - just wish this would all be over and done with!
xx


----------



## Crohn's 35

I would think you are just fine!! Dont worry, keep drinking water to flush it out.  IT should be yellow like a bile colour.  Let us know what the results are!


----------



## imisspopcorn

Good luck Vickie....


----------



## Ezequiel

Some reason last time I had a colonoscopy, mine also took a while to kick in, then it kicked in and it came along with a fancy fireworks display to boot.

Another curious thing, after the prep, my pains (that I had for 6 months) went away.


----------

